#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Διόρθωση πράξης εφαρμογής

## marilia

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σε μια περιοχή που΄έχει κυρωθεί η πράξη εφαρμογής και τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη δεν εμφανίζονται στον πίνακα της πράξης, δλδ γράφει άγνωστος, μπορεί να γίνει διόρθωση και δηλωθούν τα σωστά στοιχεία: όνομα, συμβόλαια, εμβαδόν, κλπ ?

----------


## Gio_Topo

Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά από 2+  μήνες δεν χρειάζεσαι απάντηση αλλά anyway.
Βεβαίως και μπορεί και πρέπει να κάνει διορθθωτική προκειμένου να αλλάξει τα συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία.

----------

